# side saddle



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

has anyone ever tried it?

is it as hard as it seems?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I tried it just in my normal saddle mucking around, and yes it was very hard :]

however I think when done properly, its not so hard.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha, I have done the same, in a regular saddle. But a real side saddle has two stirrups, so I think it would be easier, like wild_spot said.  I would LOVE to try it one day though. It looks so pretty. When I get married, I want a picture of me sidesaddle, with my long flowing dress, on my horse.  hehe ...


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

side saddle looks really fun, but probably very very hard. I have never tried it in my regular close contact saddle, but tomorrow i'll give it a try.lol. I was reading a article in horse illustrated and this lady was jumping side saddle. it was very cool!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

my friend has a very slipery jumping saddle and she jumps side saddle in it!


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

a lady at the barn has a side saddle and uses it on regular trail rides. I've even seen her canter in it. I asked her how she keeps from falling and she says it's actually simple. I think it'd be fun, but with my girl I need control on both sides.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I couldn't do it.lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would love to try it
Its really hard in a normal saddle or bareback though


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I assume a horse in side saddle is working solely through reigning aids?


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

A lady I know rides and does demonstrations side saddle. She said it is much more comfortable and is very simple. You horse has to be trained for it, and accept a whip on the side that your leg is not. The whip is used for cueing, since your leg is not there to do so. She said she feels much more secure in a side saddle than a normal hunt saddle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would imagine that it would not be so much harder than a regular saddle, just different. At first it may seem harder because it is something new but I would be interested in trying it someday.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I havn't rode side saddle yet, but I think it would be fun! It seems pretty hard, I must agree. In a movie called Princess Diaries 2, the main character fakes riding side saddle. She wears a long dress so it covers her leg on the right side, and she clips a wooden leg to the left side of the saddle so it looks like she is riding side saddle.


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol:I have tried side saddle on in a austrailian saddle which is a mix between a english and western saddle. I will put a pic of it sooon if you want to see what is looks like:lol:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I would love to try it, its safer than normal riding but if you do take a spill its usually pretty nasty :wink:


----------

